

I need a user friendly and easy to add live chat application for my website - jemmybutton

I need that live chat application to provide online customer support and to analyze performance of my website.
======
louiswilson
Compatible and uncomplicated live chat features makes your live chat session
more effective where website visitors conveniently interact with you. So, I
would refer you may integrate eAssistance Pro live chat on your website, that
is easy to install and operate, fully customizable and secure.

For free trial to just signup here
[https://account.eassistancepro.com/register.php](https://account.eassistancepro.com/register.php)

------
dragonbonheur
Softpedia has lots of scripts that you can embed in your websites if you're in
a rush. [http://webscripts.softpedia.com/cat/Chat-Scripts-
list-25-1-0...](http://webscripts.softpedia.com/cat/Chat-Scripts-
list-25-1-0-0.html)

